# Nvidia latest official drivers 515.48.07 ok but no nvidia-settings app



## fufukauliza (Jun 23, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I tried to install the latest Nvidia drivers from the official site which I then first downloaded, then unzipped and compiled.
Everything went ok they were also loaded in the xorg.conf file only I don't have the application with GUI nvidia-settings which from what I have read should be part of the drivers package.
In KDE I don't find it among the software.
I then installed an older version (nvidia-settings: 470.86) pre-compiled via pkg and it works, in fact it appears immediately among the installed software and when it is launched it also detects the latest version of the installed drivers.
However, I would have liked to use the same version of the installed drivers but I am sure I am doing something wrong and I am not looking in the right way.
I also tried to download only the bz2 package of the nvidia-settings I unzipped it but when I go to install it with gmake it gives me this error and I don't understand which libraries I want.

LINK _out / FreeBSD_amd64 / nvidia-settings.unstripped
ld: error: unable to find library -lXxf86vm
ld: error: unable to find library -lX11
ld: error: unable to find library -lXext
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake: *** [Makefile: 306: _out / FreeBSD_amd64 / nvidia-settings.unstripped] Error 1

Thanks to everyone and sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 23, 2022)

fufukauliza said:


> I don't have the application with GUI nvidia-settings which from what I have read should be part of the drivers package.


nvidia-settings is not included in the nvidia driver, it's a separate application.



fufukauliza said:


> However, I would have liked to use the same version of the installed drivers but I am sure I am doing something wrong and I am not looking in the right way.
> I also tried to download only the bz2 package of the nvidia-settings I unzipped it but when I go to install it with gmake it gives me this error and I don't understand which libraries I want.


Better get a ports tree on your system, boost the version number in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/Makefile (`PORTVERSION=       515.48.07`), run `make makesum` , `make install clean`.

Same can be done with x11/nvidia-driver. Chances are high it may be enough to build it from ports.


----------



## fufukauliza (Jun 23, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> nvidia-settings non è incluso nel driver nvidia, è un'applicazione separata.
> 
> 
> È meglio ottenere un albero delle porte sul sistema, aumentare il numero di versione in  /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/Makefile (`PORTVERSION= 515.48.07`), eseguire [ CMD]make makeum[/CMD] , `make install clean`.
> ...



Hi T-Daemon,
thanks for the information but not being very expert of Freebsd I didn't understand how to create nvidia-settings and relative driver from ports based on the originals.
Do I have to download the drivers and nvidia-settings sources from the Nvidia site and then compile them in what way?
I have the ports already installed all of them during the first installation I did today so I have the complete tree on my machine.

Thanks again


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 23, 2022)

fufukauliza said:


> I didn't understand how to create nvidia-settings and relative driver from ports based on the originals.


Change into the ports directory:
`cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings`

Execute an editor, here I use as example ee(1), but you can use whatever editor you like:
`ee Makefile`

You will see following:

```
# Created by: Alexander Nedotsukov <bland@FreeBSD.org>

PORTNAME=       nvidia-settings
PORTVERSION=    470.86
CATEGORIES=     x11
...
```

Now change `PORTVERSION=    470.86` to `PORTVERSION=    515.48.07`

Save and exit ee(1), execute `make makesum` and `make install clean`.


----------



## fufukauliza (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks, I did as directed and installed the nvidia-settings and launched it from the KDE applications.
But I wanted to understand better:
modify the entry "portversion" the compilation what does it really do?
"Adapt" the package according to the configuration it finds of the video driver?
I read the compilation output but it didn't help me much.

Thanks again for your availability and for your patience.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 23, 2022)

Please read








						About FreeBSD Ports
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




and in the FreeBSD handbook chapter 4.5. Using the Ports Collection.

If you have more questions after reading, please ask.


----------



## fufukauliza (Jun 23, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Please read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the chapter but I really did not understand in the case of nvidia-settings what really meant changing the version in the file you indicated.
Putting in the latest version number what happened?
Only one number has been changed and nothing else in the file only this and no other settings.

Thanks but I can't understand.


----------



## ayleid96 (Jun 23, 2022)

By installing driver directly from nvidia's site nvidia-settings is included i don't know why maintainers choose to separate it. Don't install it directly btw. Best method is via ports.


----------



## fufukauliza (Jun 24, 2022)

I wanted to install the drivers from the official site because among the ports that I usually check through freshports.org I had seen that it gave the version 510.60.02 but in reality when I installed with pkg it was still stopped at 470 etc. and I did not understand how come.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2022)

There are two package repositories. One is called quarterly, the other latest. The quarterly branch is updated once every three months and only receives security or break-fix updates during that three month period. The latest repository follows the latest ports tree as close as possible. Which means _everything_ is constantly updated and changed. -RELEASE versions use the quarterly package repository by default. Freshports is showing what the latest version is. You can switch to the latest package repositories if you want.

Just create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```


----------



## shkhln (Jun 24, 2022)

ayleid96 said:


> nvidia-settings is included i don't know why maintainers choose to separate it.


x11/nvidia-settings is built from the source code using the packaged versions of gtk and other dependencies.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 26, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> nvidia-settings is not included in the nvidia driver, it's a separate application.


I was mistaken, obviously the nvidia-settings binary is included in the driver source tarball. After installation from source (not port) it can be found under /usr/local/bin/nvidia-settings. If executed it runs perfectly fine, assuming the necessary dependencies are installed.



fufukauliza said:


> But I wanted to understand better:
> modify the entry "portversion" the compilation what does it really do?





fufukauliza said:


> I read the chapter but I really did not understand in the case of nvidia-settings what really meant changing the version in the file you indicated.
> Putting in the latest version number what happened?
> Only one number has been changed and nothing else in the file only this and no other settings.


The ports Makefile consists of variables which tells the ports framework [1] which version of the source tarball to download, from where to download,  which dependencies are needed to build and to run it, have those dependencies installed, eventually tells the port to present configuration options, eventually executes post-install commands, and many more (to many to list them all here). For a complete list see /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk.

By modifying the `PORTVERSION` variable, the ports framework [1] is simply told what version to download.

[1] The ports framework (/usr/ports/Mk) defines numerous variables to help to build and install from source. Those defined variables are used in the Makefile of a port to specify how the software should be build and installed.


----------

